# Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines?



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Where to get heat shrink for stainless brake lines?*

Anyone, anyone?


[Modified by FlashRedGLS1.8T, 9:27 PM 3-14-2002]


----------



## Vik F (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

I think you mean heat shrink...right.....
try a electrical supply shop....I got some around here for $10 CAD for 10 ft of the stuff...it comes in red, white, blue, green, and black.....my ss brake lines get covered red.....this weekend....
happy modding


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (Vik F)*

Thanks Vic.
Yeah I meant Heat Shrink, doh!
Thanks again.


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (Vik F)*

Vik,
what electrical store did you buy the shrink wrap at?
Also, what is the purpose of the shrink wrap? asthetics? or functionality?
mikey


----------



## Vik F (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (TorontoCorrado)*

abit of both really.....function...if dirt gets underneath the braid and starts to rub against the teflon.....sooner or later, you will wear out an area on the teflon...BYE BYE brakes.....looks...you can get the colour to accent your car....
any shop carrys it really....let me know if you can't find any...


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (Vik F)*

I have a shrink wrap question: will heating up the shrink wrap affect the teflon lining of the brake lines?
That might be a stupid question, since I know that the brake fluid in the lines gets hot enough to boil, but I thought I'd ask...


----------



## Vik F (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (ijcameron)*

heAT generated by your brakes is hot....the amount of heat you need to shrink this stuff...a hair dryer can do it...remember this stuff was once the size that it shrinks down to...it just gets stretched...and sold..


----------



## Showboard (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (Vik F)*

Well, I have had the smae set of brake lines i got form Velocity over 10 years ago on my A2 and I can tell you that the chances of dirt getting in the steel sheathing and rubbing or breaking is slim to none! I have never hear dof this happneing to anyone! Also, that simple shrink tube that you are reffereing to from an electrical shop originally used to cover wire is not going to help one bit. The dirt will still get in and what ever else, not to mention that it will probably deteriorate in a short time anyway. That material is not intended or made to withstand those types of conditions. Colored might look cool for a little while but that's about it!


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Where to get shrink wrap for stainless brake lines? (Showboard)*

Proper sized heat shrink is going to be hard to fit over the fitting on the lines anyway.
Check your rubber lines, there sholdn't be any rubbing on them either. Seems like a waste or time and energy to me.


----------

